# hello i need help identifying my Cichlid



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is the picture im thinking its a Metriaclima greshakei

but i dont know the manager at the petstore said its a female

here is the pic


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

it looks like a labidochromis hongi to me


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't a Labidochromis, and is a Metriaclima of some sort. When it shows off, do the bars get lighter or darker? I think this is a male as well.


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

metriaclima emmiltos?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

NYjets51 said:


> metriaclima emmiltos?


Depends on whether the bars get darker, or disappear at dominance doesn't it? Then it would depend on dorsal ray counts, as there are a few red top BB zebras that look nearly identical.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

It Must Be a female Because the bars disapear


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Here i Just Took another Pic will this help ya identify him/her


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If the bars disappear, it is a MALE Metriaclima greshakei.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Its a female trust me *** asked others

Check Out Spikes aquarium On Aquarium Photography Section

Look for

Spike's Aquarium


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's a MALE, I've seen the pictures. Trust me.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Well Ok Then

Im Still a Learner Hoping To Learn more everyday about my Cichlid Thanks


----------

